
Golden Age of the Grift - andrewl
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/con-men-eric-iannelli/
======
paulie_a
I wonder how many articles I have only partially read. I got down to the
subscribe to email list and large advertising and was going to hit back. I
thought it was either an excerpt or a really short article.

